# What are your favorite cage accessories?



## Nina_tsunami (Nov 4, 2014)

For sleeping, my fuzzies all have: fleece tunnels, two and single tier hammocks, glider pouches (my hairless female's favorite) and fleece wreaths.


Do your rats prefer other sleeping spots? Or fun play things?


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

The critter pod... My girls flip when that's not around. And now a glider pouch that I turned into a hammock...


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

My rats love their honeycomb hammock and snuggle baskets I zip tie to he side of the cage. Especially this plastic one my boys have been favoring since they were babies... After they're fully grown they probably won't fit anymore lol
The space pod is a popular place, even more so now that I stuffed it with cloth they can snuggle in for Fall.
Sansa, Rupert, and Theo all in the basket together:







Theo and Sansa snuggling in the basket:







Arya in the space pod:


----------



## MyHeroHasATail (Sep 29, 2014)

I got the coolest carrier at the thrift shop that I suspended in my cage, I think it's my favorite right now


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Space pod..hands down. At least for my 3 girls. The boys don't have one and I'm not sure if they could actually fit. I wish they mad them in XL. They also love their 2-3 tier hammocks and tubes. I can't get them to touch a pouch... They just lie on top and don't go inside, even when I put stuffing and food in it. What they do love though, are used boxes. I save cereal and frozen food boxes and they absolutely love chewing them, running through them, and hiding in them.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

My girls seem to prefer all the Dollar Store baskets the best. I also attach mine to the cage with zip ties. I make little pillows to put in the bottom of them so they're soft and comfy and then throw in a little piece of fleece as a blanket. My girls have several hammocks and two space pods, but lately, they sleep in the baskets 99% of the time.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Used boxes and the Space pod, definitely. All but one of my rats sleeps in the pod every night, but when I put an empty Orgain box in the cage, they never stop sleeping in it until its shredded to bits.


----------



## Nina_tsunami (Nov 4, 2014)

These are all fantastic ideas!!!!! I've been wanting to try the baskets out, so all the basket suggestions are reassuring  I was thinking of getting a rubbermaid "shoe box" and cutting a big hole in the side and the top. Then filling it with bedding and mixing some treats into it so they have a foraging area!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Roxy and Daisy love their hammock. Get really stressed when I take it out for cleaning. Will probably have to buy another just to rotate in. They also like what I call their security blankets. I took an old piece of fleece, cut it into squares, about 6-8 inches square and put them on the shelves of their cage. What they end up trying to do is pull them all into their hammock to burrow under when they sleep. Sometimes I will look into their hammock and not see them, until I see a whisker or pink little nose poke out.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

My girls are obsessed with their hammocks. They love the honeycomb ones the best. 
They have a cube hammock, but they only seem to sleep at the top, rather than in it at the moment xD


----------

